# الانتروبي والانثالبي



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم عاوزه اعرف الفرق بين ظاهره الانتروبي والانثالبي وشكرا:79:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 يونيو 2009)

ارجو مراجعة هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t1536.html
الأنثالبي / عبارة عن الطاقة الحرارية والطاقة الميكانكية المخزونة في المائع نتيجة تسخينة وسريانة .

رمزه h وحدته KJ/Kg

ومعادلته H=U+PV

الأنتروبي / عبارة عن خاصية تحدد درجة الفوضى للمنظوميه اي مدى انحراف العمليه الثرمودينا .
وايضا هي كمية الحرارة المنقولة على متوسط درجة الانتقال .
معادلتها s=Q/T
هذه الاجابة منقولة على الرابط السابق


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (5 يونيو 2009)

لي رأي آخر أخ عبد الناصر:
الأنتروبي : تغير الضغط في جملة ما
الأنتالبي: تغير كمية الحرارة في الجملة


----------



## بهاءالدين (5 يونيو 2009)

الانتروبى هو مقياس لعشوائية النظام ومن اسباب العشوائية الاحتكاك وانتقال الحرارة 
وهى ليست عشوائية بمعنى الكلمة ولكنها مسببات تقليل الشغل الناتج
بمعنى اخر انا عندى نظاك المفروض اخد منه شغل معين فى الحالة المثالية لكن لوجود احتكاك وانتقال حرارة مش باقدر اخد كل اشغل ودة نتيجة العشوائية . الانتروبى بقى هى مقياس للعشوائية دى


----------



## dreamer_2011 (25 مارس 2011)

ماهو النتروبي


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (25 مارس 2011)

الانتروبي او Entropy هي مقدار لمدي عشوائية النظام .... او ببساطة اكثر : هي تعريف القانون الثاني للثرموديناميك: لا يمكن تصميم معدة كفاءتها 100% اي ان اي شغل يكون مصحوب بفواقد و هي تكون ناتجة عن عشوائية النظام
مثال عملي عند وضع ربع كوب ماء فترة عدة ايام ستجد كمية الماء انخفضت او اختفت وذللك بسبب العشوائية التي تجبر جزيئات الماء الي التصادم و بالتالي الهروب من الماء علي هيئة vapor
وللعلم المفترض ان تكون العشوائية موجبة فلايمكن ان يتم عمل تكون فيه العشوائية سالبة حتي لو كان انخفاض في الحرارة
وبالتالي تم ربط العشوائية بالقانون الثالث للثرموديناميك فلايمكن الوصول لدرجة حرارة الصفر المطلق 0 كيلفن لان ده معناه انتروبي تساوي صفر وده مستحيل الا في الدوائر المثالية التخيلية للتسهيل.
الانتروبي مصطلح معقد اخذ كثير من الدراسات لكن اظن دي اقرب معلومات عنه


----------



## mr-abdulaziz (26 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## احمد الرجا (26 مارس 2011)

كلام جميل وعاشت ايدك


----------



## dreamer_2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

مممممممممممممممافتهمت الانتروبي


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (3 أبريل 2011)

النتروبي هودالة عاى عدم نفعية القدرة 0 اي القدرة الضائعة وبصورة اوضح كلما قل الانتروبي كلما اصبحت خسارة قليلة واتجهة نحو المثالية وشكرا


----------



## عمراياد (3 أبريل 2011)

Enthalpy ​_H_ ,  of a substance at any point is quantification of energy , which could be given
by summation of internal energy and flow energy. Enthalpy is very useful thermodynamic property for
the analysis of engineering systems.
Mathematically, it is given as,
 _U _+ _PV=H _​


On unit mass basis, the specific enthalpy could be given as,
_h _= _u _+ _pv_


​Entropy is an extensive property and has units J/K. Specific entropy may be given on unit mass basis​_(s=S/m (J/KgK​_​​
​


----------



## م ابوفارس (4 أبريل 2011)

الاتثلبي هو التغير في درجة الحرارة والمحتوي الحرارة

يكون هناك جدول تعرفين تطلعين منه الانثلبي


----------



## mustafatel (30 مارس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## عمارسامي (3 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله في الجميع .. وقد استفدت من ذلك الشرح ..


----------



## عمارسامي (13 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم .. افدتونا ..


----------

